# Interesting rat coats/Favourite coat?



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

I was browsing Google and found a few interesting varieties of rat coats that I think are stunning. The main ones I found were called the Silver Martin and the Golden Siamese, but also the Wheaten Burmese too. Here are some pictures, the Silver Martin is also known as the "Red Eyes Devil":
The Silver Martin - http://ratvarieties.com/wp-content/uploads/marten-toyah1.jpg
The Wheaten Burmese - http://www.ratdippityrattery.com/Graphics/Rattery10/GoldiesLitter/GoldenStrandsOfSilkAdult.jpg
The Golden Himalayan - http://www.nfrs.org/images/varieties/goldensiamese.jpg

Ihttp://www.nfrs.org/images/varieties/goldensiamese.jpg've decided that when I'm older I'd like to own one Silver Martin and one Wheaten Burmese if possible but I think they're rare in the UK... the hunt will be on! So, does anyone have any peculiar colours that they like or wish they could have?


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Martin rats are amazing. Sadly no one in the US works with them (I think One person in Canada and One person in Mexico). Different story over there though.

Wheaten Burmese is common here, I think there are a lot of Burmese breeders there as well so shouldn't be too rare.

Sad that they stopped the Golden Siamese Line. Beautiful rat, hope the gene pops up again soon.

I honestly would love a Siamese Hooded, especially a really dark one (not likely though since most Siamese hoodeds are light). I honestly just want an Albino most of all as weird as that sounds. I love Albinos, but they are actually rare where I live.


----------



## Hephaestion (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh wow, the Silver Martin is very striking. In terms of coat colour, I like selfs. I would love a "proper" black coloured rat (http://www.irishrats.co.uk/Rollo.htm). Also, the Russian Dove Agouti (http://www.irishrats.co.uk/Amber.htm).


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Martins are getting pretty common over here now, especially my end of the country as quite a few breeders do them since toyah imported them. Honestly I far prefer silver agouti which is the agouti version of martin, its really striking, especially with black eyes. One of my friends has recently started working on them so I get to see them fairly often.

I must say weaten burmese is very handsome, especially dark eyed, they do pop up a fair bit down south though there are less common up north as there arent so many breeders doing them up here, tne same for golden himis and smeezes, though im less mad on those colours.

In terms of varieties id like that i dont currently have I woild love a silver agouti, an agouti essex (I have a lovely black essex lad but agouti looks great) and a russian blue agouti. The latter 2 may pop up in our lines so I might get them, but I doubt I will get a silver agouti for some time. Oh and most of all I want an agouti dumbo again, my cage doesnt feel complete without one


----------



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

I'd love to have a merle or dalmation one day.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

I have my favorite rat color, to be perfectly honest. -points at avatar- Silver has the most beautiful fur color and it's super soft too! I do want to get more blues like her (in the far future; eight rats is my limit).

Aside from her, who I am fairly certain is a Russian Blue with satin fur (uncertain about fur type, but it's definitely NOT normal), I don't really know of any other colors I particularly fancy. I used to be very picky about color and ear type until I actually _got _rats and now aesthetics matter very little to me (especially since I now own three rats that are colors that I used to greatly dislike hahaha).


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Russian silver! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dr.zapp (Dec 24, 2012)

I really like my current rat Yoda, his coat changes color depending on the light and if he puffs up or not. He's got a wide range of colors, black, brown red, tan and white.








This picture doesn't really show off the cinnamon tint that he has. Agoutis are my favorite it seems.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I also tend to prefer agoutis, but my favorite coats are really in the fawn family (as I call it)--the creams and yellows and golds, especially paired with pink or red eyes just strike me as absolutely beautiful.


----------



## socal_sarah (Mar 5, 2013)

Well, I'm absolutely in LOVE with Garnet's sealpoint siamese coloring. I had no idea they had such a thing when I first got her!

I really like the Russian Dove Agouti rat that Hephaestion posted above. I also think it would be fun to have a merle ratty, lol.


----------



## Aether (Mar 7, 2013)

I can't decide between the blue/fawn families, but I like self rats  That silver martin is beautiful! I think my favorites are those with light coats and ruby eyes.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

My new fave is a self Fawn


----------

